# Gilbert diffuser paper



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a little tip for all you guys out there who have passenger cars, such as the 600 and 900 series with the diffuser paper. Over the years the paper can be damaged by moisture or just plain missing. I was in my local craft store many years ago, and I found this product to mimic the original Gilbert diffuser to a "t". In fact, it comes in the exact correct length, all you do is cut it for width.It's great stuff, and quite a few of my cars have it in them.. I won't mention the name and such, as you can plainly see from the photo what it is. Hope this helps with you S














!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to mention, it also works with cabooses, etc, anything that uses diffuser paper....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Actual






car using the paper.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

I use dot matrix printer paper with good results. The kind that was folded up in a box.


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Dec 7, 2015)

Argh! I just paid a buck a sheet plus postage I could have bought 100 sheets!

Thanks for sharing!
Rich


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Smoke Stack Lightning said:


> Argh! I just paid a buck a sheet plus postage I could have bought 100 sheets!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> Rich


I would have sent you a few sheets just for the postage!! Or even for nothing!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you become the S-Scale forum tipster suddenly? I like it...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut, 
I am a real cheapskate, I just use regular 8.5 X 11 paper. I cut two pieces, overlapping to create the double coverage about 3 inches either side of the light. This creates the double thickness just as AC and the boys in New Haven did. LOL

Aflyer


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I used Newsprint as well. I double up on the thickness and use a glue stick to glue the two sides together.


----------

